# Carbon arrow through the hand picture



## bowfiend (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah its been posted here but its still fun to see lol if the story is true then id have that companies butt or a lot of really cool toys


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Must have been a light arrow because he didn't get a full pass through.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

It looks like the cable is loose. I wonder if it dryfired at the same time?


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice relaxed grip but the bow could be a little lower in his hand.......


----------



## MSWV (Jul 12, 2010)

This looks Painful!!! 
I dont mean to HiJak your post but this is related.
A gentlemen in my community was shooting a few weeks ago and was shooting some old arrows. Evidently one of the arrows was damaged and he hadn't noticed. This was the result:


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

MSWV said:


> This looks Painful!!!
> I dont mean to HiJak your post but this is related.
> A gentlemen in my community was shooting a few weeks ago and was shooting some old arrows. Evidently one of the arrows was damaged and he hadn't noticed. This was the result:
> View attachment 1182809


once again why i am switching back to aluminum, my hand hurts just looking at that


----------



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

I had similar happen to me. The arrow had a hairline crack in it and when I shot half the arrow when in my hand and the other half went flying. the arrow ended up splintering all in my hand through the joint of my pointer finger and out the side of my palm. It was a mess 12 hour surgery 6 days in the hospital and a few years of physical thearpy, lost some movement in my finger but no biggie I still shoot. Just alot more aware now I check my arrows for cracks and any damage and I have a Kevlar glove. I don't have a pic of the accident but I have the scars 










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Very very Similar to this accident


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Those make my stomach churn everytime! Always scared when I get arrows slapping each other. Everyone make sure you check your arrows good!


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

hollywood88 said:


> once again why i am switching back to aluminum, my hand hurts just looking at that


It can still happen with aluminium arrows, though they are less prone to shattering. All arrows should be inspected for any signs of damage or failure. Cracks, bends, fractures, damaged knocks, deep gouges etc. can all lead to potentially harmful failure. 

Though I do find it to be especially bad with carbons... the shards protuding through different parts of the hand, bits of carbon breaking off into the flesh, splinters etc. would be much worse than a clean hole.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry to hear about the accident to the op. what about the kevlar glove? i have heard a little about this where can i find out some more info about possibly buying one? thanks


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

That hurts just looking at it.


----------



## Bow C Fuss (Oct 11, 2011)

Is that a Bowtech? The arrow in the middle finger? How in the hell did that happen? photo shop


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Where is all the blood? I've seen this pic a few times now and the more I look at it, the more it looks like its photo shopped.

It would seem like that bow would have a lot of blood on it even IF they got the bleeding to stop, which I doubt due to the locations of the wounds.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Where is all the blood? I've seen this pic a few times now and the more I look at it, the more it looks like its photo shopped.
> 
> It would seem like that bow would have a lot of blood on it even IF they got the bleeding to stop, which I doubt due to the locations of the wounds.


you know how hard it is to pull your carbon arrow from a target? same thing here. the arrow is too tight in the wound to allow blood to seep out.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

I seen a brand new arrow snap and go through a hand but not hand and finger. That's something that could have been avoided.


----------



## Likeapickle (Apr 19, 2011)

happyhunter62 said:


> sorry to hear about the accident to the op. what about the kevlar glove? i have heard a little about this where can i find out some more info about possibly buying one? thanks


Go check out www.shootingedgetech.com
It's called protx Kevlar armored Hand guard. It's light weight comfortable and it's reassurance just kinda keeps that accident off my mind so I can concentrate on shooting. But mainly inspect your arrows regulary 

And for the person thats asking for the blood.. I had like a few drops of blood come out of my hand it was just like that it won't bleed because there's something plugging the hole. That's not photoshoped


----------



## juntini (Apr 29, 2008)

td051 said:


> I seen a brand new arrow snap and go through a hand but not hand and finger. That's something that could have been avoided.



Not a broken arrow. It was too short and fell off the rest at draw. Then release... and that is how it got both hand and finger. Sure it could have been avoided but its not the same as most broken arrow accidents. If the story is true they were newer to archery. I've had arrows bounce off my rest during the draw but never fired the arrow when that happened. Still hurts I bet.


----------



## beauhunner (Sep 27, 2005)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Where is all the blood? I've seen this pic a few times now and the more I look at it, the more it looks like its photo shopped.
> 
> It would seem like that bow would have a lot of blood on it even IF they got the bleeding to stop, which I doubt due to the locations of the wounds.


look at the wrist sling, its been cut. Maybe to let the guys hand relax more do to pain.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

beauhunner said:


> look at the wrist sling, its been cut. Maybe to let the guys hand relax more do to pain.


Yeah I know. But something still doesnt look right about that pic. And I aint buying that the arrow is too tight to allow it to bleed either. You cant tell me that Blazers would be that tight so as to seal up the bleeding. 

It could be ligit but something just doesnt look right to me.


----------



## Clint C. (Sep 10, 2011)

*I was lucky*

I snapped an arrow 2 inches in front of the nock one time, and got off easy with a string scrape on my arm, very thankful the snap didnt happen further forward or I would have a pic to add to this thread...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Doesn't have to be any blood present. Had a spike ran through my hand and finger and not one drop of blood fell. Did at the hospital when they pulled it out! I almost fell too. Talk about pressure. And then they soaked my hand in some green stuff.... That brough the tears.......


----------



## Bigeasy08 (Oct 14, 2009)

Bow C Fuss said:


> Is that a Bowtech? The arrow in the middle finger? How in the hell did that happen? photo shop


Yeah...I'm not saying this isn't true, but something about the entrance etc. just looks funny just like a photoshop...I don't think it would bleed much, but look at the other pictures. At least a little bit of blood is coming out. It just looks fake to me, definitely could be wrong though and definitely could happen even if it is fake...


----------



## chip shot (Jan 30, 2010)

Padgett said:


> Must have been a light arrow because he didn't get a full pass through.


Halairious must have been a hoyt just kiddin


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Padgett said:


> Must have been a light arrow because he didn't get a full pass through.


or he was using rage heads


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Doesn't have to be any blood present. Had a spike ran through my hand and finger and not one drop of blood fell. Did at the hospital when they pulled it out! I almost fell too. Talk about pressure. And then they soaked my hand in some green stuff.... That brough the tears.......


Maybe, but every time I've ever cut my fingers in that location it bleed like crazy. And on the hand, well there's been a few of those pics posted and you can see dried blood on those guys hands. 

I still aint buyin it.


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Not positive but I do not think a kevlar glove will stop any of this. Knives & arrows can seperate the fibers and pass right through police vests. Check your arrows.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

ck3 said:


> Not positive but I do not think a kevlar glove will stop any of this. Knives & arrows can seperate the fibers and pass right through police vests. Check your arrows.


If you have questions about our glove, we will happily answer them for you. Please go to our website or watch the youtube video in our signature.

Paul


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Shooting Edge Technology, LLC in the design and development of the ProTX Kevlar Armored Hand Guard reached out to industry experts in just how these injuries occur.

During our consulting time with them, we learned that it’s not only necessary to visually inspect and flex test every arrow after every shot. We learned that broken/misfired arrows occur for many reasons. Some of which have been addressed here, some have not! We are going to address some of these other reasons why an arrow is broken or misfired. These experts provided incredible expertise and have fully endorsed this hand guard in preventing injuries from broken/misfired arrows.

We also have test results and engineering that supports our comments and others in regards to how the ProTX Kevlar Armored Hand Guard can protect the back of the hand from carbon shards and sharp objects. 

Please feel free to ask specific questions in regards to the hand guard or how broken/misfired arrows occur and watch for future posts on answers for how these occur. Here is a list of common reasons why:

-Under-spined arrow

-Broken arrow prior to shot

-Broken nock

-Arrow too short

-Arrow jammed between rest and riser

-Arrow falls off nock serving

-Excessive torque at bow grip

-Inconsistent contact with bow grip

-Rest not properly adjusted

-Excessive cam lean causing string derailment

-Dry firing of bow

-Bow not serviced properly

-Premature release

-Release breaks

-Broken strings/cables

-Limb failure

-Cam failure

-Shooter not properly trained

-Improper Shooter Conditioning

-Improper Draw Length


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Right now we have our ProTX glove on sale for $24.95 with Free Shipping in the Continental USA and $24.95 plus shipping for our friends across the pond!


----------

